# blue weimaraners



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

hi,i am the proud owner of two blue weimaraners,zsa-zsa my bitch has a low hip score,kc reg,her parents were imported from america.i bred her last year she had 7 blue pups of which i kept one,the rest i sold and had a big waiting list which means that these stunning blue coats are becoming more popular,i am interested to see the overall view of these beautiful dogs


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

nice pups, but aren't they the normal colour of weims? Blue, silver, looks the same to me?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd never heard of a blue weim before, googled it looks quite nice  I don't see many weims about there's 2 down our park but never see them as they don't socialize with other dogs. My mum always wanted a weim


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> nice pups, but aren't they the normal colour of weims? Blue, silver, looks the same to me?











The darker one is classed as a blue.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> nice pups, but aren't they the normal colour of weims? Blue, silver, looks the same to me?


The usual colour of Weimaraners is genetically a chocolate colour plus the action of a dilution gene, which gives a silvery, fawny colour in dogs. In cats and other species this dilute chocolate is called Lilac or Lavender.

The same gene dilutes black to blue.

Usually Weimaraners breed true, so I'm not sure how the Blues arose unless black was put into them at some point.... it wouldn't be normally possible to get a blue from two "lilac" parents.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> The darker one is classed as a blue.


nice, but those pups in the OP post do not look dark, look normal to me? Is blue accepted under the Kennel Club?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> nice, but those pups in the OP post do not look dark, look normal to me? Is blue accepted under the Kennel Club?


I agree the pups look normal colour in the photo me and i don't think it is? not sure


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> nice, but those pups in the OP post do not look dark, look normal to me? Is blue accepted under the Kennel Club?


Doesnt say so under the Breed Standard WCGB - Weimaraner Breed Standard

Do you breed for working purposes only? I notice your litter was docked.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

hi the pups are blue my bitch is kc reg blue,i attach another photo of pups blues go back a long way and are popular in america,they are not always welcomed by the uk weimaraner club as they dont recongize them as a true weimy but a lot of standard champion dogs have blue in the line somewhere


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

lovely pups, love the dark coat with the blue eyes. :001_tt1:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shaneford said:


> hi the pups are blue my bitch is kc reg blue,i attach another photo of pups blues go back a long way and are popular in america,they are not always welcomed by the uk weimaraner club as they dont recongize them as a true weimy but a lot of standard champion dogs have blue in the line somewhere


Awww they are so cute, that's a better photo you can really see the blue now, I guess with the other photo the light was not so good.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah they really are a beautiful colour that photos dont do justice,at the end of the day they are all weimys regardless of coat,hopefully they will become more popular and not inbred to exploit them so we need them to go to right homes,when i registered them with kc i put breeding endorsements on them to discourage the wrong people


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

shaneford said:


> when i registered them with kc i put breeding endorsements on them to discourage the wrong people


that's great. can i ask why they were docked?


----------



## ArwenLune (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought docking was prohibited in all of Europe now??


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

i had them docked as i use mine for shooting,also when i had my first weimy she snagged her tail and had to have part removed


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

ArwenLune said:


> I thought docking was prohibited in all of Europe now??


It is except working dogs, so if the parents are both working dogs then they can be, the flaw with the law is the pup doesn't have to be a working dog. i see many springer pups with docked tails as their parents were working dogs but the owners don't work them


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

shaneford said:


> i had them docked as i use mine for shooting,also when i had my first weimy she snagged her tail and had to have part removed


so i guess all the pups went to working homes then?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very cute puppies I've never seen them in this colour before.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

ArwenLune said:


> I thought docking was prohibited in all of Europe now??


The Docking of Working Dogsâ€™ Tails (England) Regulations 2007 No. 1120

Pups have to be microchipped, and evidence shown they will be sold to working homes only (although the law does realise that some pups may go to pet homes ).


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

regards docking law as long as you produce a document ie shotgun cert or similar you can get pups docked but only from working breeds


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

shaneford said:


> regards docking law as long as you produce a document ie shotgun cert or similar you can get pups docked but only from working breeds


Not quite. you have to produce evidence that the pups you are breeding are to be worked and not being bred as pets.

Its a huge grey area, with a massive loophole.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

shaneford said:


> regards docking law as long as you produce a document ie shotgun cert or similar you can get pups docked but only from working breeds


is it right though to dock puppies tails if they aren't going to working homes?


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> is it right though to dock puppies tails if they aren't going to working homes?


Right or not, when the puppies are born, and at the age for docking, you can't know which will be suitable for working and which won't, so all would have to be docked.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> Right or not, when the puppies are born, and at the age for docking, you can't know which will be suitable for working and which won't, so all would have to be docked.


i understand that some would go to pet homes, but did these puppies have any working homes waiting for them?


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

i never had to produce any details about homes they were going to but they have to be docked before 4 days old,i had homes for all pups before they were born you ask all the right questions but you cant prove they will go to working homes


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

These pups look absolutely gorgeous but then I am biased cos Weims are one of my absolute favourite breeds. The colour of their coat is stunning!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Gorgeous pups.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

the pups are beautiful, how old is the mum?


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

i will breed zsazsa once more this year and that will be it i hope more blues from good stock are brought into the country to help them become established and not overbred from poor stock


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

zsazsa is 3 she is the most loving dog my children adore her she is so gentle,typical weimy wants to be with you all the time.zeus is the pup we kept is just like his mum but bigger and still growing


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

shaneford said:


> i will breed zsazsa once more this year and that will be it i hope more blues from good stock are brought into the country to help them become established and not overbred from poor stock


will you get them docked in the next litter?


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

shaneford said:


> zsazsa is 3 she is the most loving dog my children adore her she is so gentle,typical weimy wants to be with you all the time.zeus is the pup we kept is just like his mum but bigger and still growing


awhh...do u have any pics of her? are u going to keep a pup from the next litter too?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

shaneford said:


> i never had to produce any details about homes they were going to but they have to be docked before 4 days old,i had homes for all pups before they were born you ask all the right questions but you cant prove they will go to working homes


yes, but if you didn't have working homes in mind for these pups, then is it right to dock them? did you only have pet homes for them?


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

i will have pups docked as i hope they go to working homes,only 1 from last litter went to pet home


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> yes, but if you didn't have working homes in mind for these pups, then is it right to dock them? did you only have pet homes for them?


This person is new to the site so maybe calm down with the grilling a bit. The OP obv thinks it right to dock them otherwise wouldnt have had it done in the first place. To me it sounds as though working homes were lined up but OP has stated that nobody can guarentee (sp) that this will be carried out.
Maybe find out a bit more info before diving in with debatable questions


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful dogs by the way


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shaneford said:


> i will have pups docked as i hope they go to working homes,only 1 from last litter went to pet home


Aww very stunning 

That's only fair, if most/all go to working homes it's better then


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

shaneford said:


> i will have pups docked as i hope they go to working homes,only 1 from last litter went to pet home


is that the mum? Gorgeous! :001_tt1: my sis in law has 2 weimys, they are a beautiful breed 


cutekiaro1 said:


> Maybe find out a bit more info before diving in with debatable questions


Thats what she is doing  the OP is the source of the info so nothing wrong with asking some questions :huh:


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

as i said in earlier answer after having a dog lose part of a tail i think docking working dogs is the right thing for me to do,i know not everybody agrees but after watching docking the pups made more noise being picked up than the actual docking


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shaneford said:


> as i said in earlier answer after having a dog lose part of a tail i think docking working dogs is the right thing for me to do,i know not everybody agrees but after watching docking the pups made more noise being picked up than the actual docking


Sounds like a typical puppy, my pups scream blue murder when they were picked up and boy did they scream.

Can't wait for your next litter, you must post photos


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> is that the mum? Gorgeous! :001_tt1: my sis in law has 2 weimys, they are a beautiful breed
> 
> Thats what she is doing  the OP is the source of the info so nothing wrong with asking some questions :huh:


no but it just seems to be very negative towards the OP and this is the sort of thing that puts people off of posting on here sometimes.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> no but it just seems to be very negative towards the OP and this is the sort of thing that puts people off of posting on here sometimes.


I agree.....


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> no but it just seems to be very negative towards the OP and this is the sort of thing that puts people off of posting on here sometimes.


it puts off those who usually have problems answering those questions :wink:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> it puts off those who usually have problems answering those questions :wink:


mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> mmmmmmmmmm


mmmmmmmmm


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> mmmmmmmmm


mmmmm


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> mmmmm


mmmmm ok...im glad we talked about it


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

as docked pups are also microchipped dont you think all pups should be?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> mmmmm ok...im glad we talked about it


Yep its good to talk


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yep its good to talk


so true


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

shaneford said:


> as docked pups are also microchipped dont you think all pups should be?


yes i do. ...........


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

LMFAO at archielee and natik :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> so true


ok I was just trying to make a point that when someone new comes on (it happened to me when I first joined) and you start a thread people jump on you with loads of questions right away and some people back off and think 'whats with all the questions maybe they are just going to slate me whatever I say' 
Im just talking in general here tho!! 

Anyways sorry for going off topic any more piccies?


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

i think the kc should only register pups that are microchipped its not that expensive but has a lot of advantages


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

shaneford said:


> i think the kc should only register pups that are microchipped its not that expensive but has a lot of advantages


I agree what about a tattoo instead?


----------



## dodigna (Feb 19, 2009)

awesome! love the blue coats, hope you succeed and more come over, they are truly stunning! Love weimaraners any way, but must say if circumstances ever allowed I would fav a blue.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I agree what about a tattoo instead?


They can become indistinct and/or unreadable over time. I know of a breeder who was very anti-microchipping some years ago but after getting several litters tattooed, has now admitted that chipping is the best way of permanently IDing dogs.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ok I was just trying to make a point that when someone new comes on (it happened to me when I first joined) and you start a thread people jump on you with loads of questions right away and some people back off and think 'whats with all the questions maybe they are just going to slate me whatever I say'
> Im just talking in general here tho!!
> 
> Anyways sorry for going off topic any more piccies?


i know what u mean... been there... got a right good '@#@:#"! myself as a newer member  :crying: 
its nothing personal though... cant be as we all dont know each other (well, most of us anyway)


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

shaneford said:


> i think the kc should only register pups that are microchipped its not that expensive but has a lot of advantages


i agree... would definitly have alot of advantages!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> They can become indistinct and/or unreadable over time. I know of a breeder who was very anti-microchipping some years ago but after getting several litters tattooed, has now admitted that chipping is the best way of permanently IDing dogs.


get what you mean our girl was tattooed when we got her as a pup but now shes grown a bit the hair has covered most of it she is also chipped just incase


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

this is pic of zsazsa you can see the blue colour its so sleek


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Lovely colour but such a shame they are not recognised in the show ring, as for the docking I could have had mine docked but decided against it as I couldnt prove that they were all going to working homes and decided that it was too awkward for new owners if they were just going to be pets. They also couldnt take part at Crufts or other events where public were paying to come in


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

i know that they cant be shown but if they are registered mouse grey the varaition in colour as in breed standard says light brown to dark slate which you could argue?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

shaneford said:


> i know that they cant be shown but if they are registered mouse grey the varaition in colour as in breed standard says light brown to dark slate which you could argue?


sorry but yes you can register them if you do that but they wouldnt be placed in the show ring, it is an actual disqualification in the USA. No point in selling one as a show prospect


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> This person is new to the site so maybe calm down with the grilling a bit. The OP obv thinks it right to dock them otherwise wouldnt have had it done in the first place. To me it sounds as though working homes were lined up but OP has stated that nobody can guarentee (sp) that this will be carried out.
> Maybe find out a bit more info before diving in with debatable questions


i know, but i don't think they were harsh questions. They were strong questions that I would like the answer to, which is the point of a forum isn't it? to ask questions?

shaneford: sorry if I came across a bit too strong, it's my way of questioning people.  beautiful dogs by the way.


----------



## k9lover (Feb 22, 2010)

Stunning pups, love weims and our youngest daughter is putting us under severe pressure to buy one as it's her favourite breed. Won't be rushing into anything (we're planning on a new pup but a boxer is top of the fave list) as I don't know enough about weims. Are they a good family pet?...wouldn't be interested in a hunting dog, even if my husband might:wink:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> i know, but i don't think they were harsh questions. They were strong questions that I would like the answer to, which is the point of a forum isn't it? to ask questions?


Yes it is the point of a forum and I apologise that what I said prob came across a bit 'wrong' but couldnt think of another way to put it. I just think 'not you but in general' people need to stand back a bit first ask general questions and get to know the OP first before throwing demanding questions at them, in which case some dont return as they may feel a bit 'bullied 'I know thats not the right word either but cant think of another. Please dont take it the wrong way but we need to give new people a chance!!!


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

hi,i was not offended by any questions as we all have our own opinions thats what make these forums,weimys make wonderful pets and are great with children as with all larger dogs they are a bit bouncy,i know the blue weimy is causing unrest amongst the die hard standard colour breeders but their is room for both


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

shaneford said:


> hi,i was not offended by any questions as we all have our own opinions thats what make these forums,weimys make wonderful pets and are great with children as with all larger dogs they are a bit bouncy,i know the blue weimy is causing unrest amongst the die hard standard colour breeders but their is room for both


Its the same as any other breed. The die hards hate change! Even if some of them are for the better!

Back onto topic.....i adore Weims. My friend over here is getting a puppy next year :001_tt1:

I love your Blues!! They are stunning!


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

no offence taken,i ask lots of questions when selling pups i must seem a bit strong to the people i speak to and you normally only meet them two/three times and you have to make judgement that pup will have good home with them


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

shaneford said:


> no offence taken,i ask lots of questions when selling pups i must seem a bit strong to the people i speak to and you normally only meet them two/three times and you have to make judgement that pup will have good home with them


You'll fit in well here  it's nice to here of a breeder who does health testing, kc registering, also breeds good temperment dogs and cares deeply about their breed. You have some wonderful dogs and I must say now I want a weim a blue one at that, I love unusal looking dogs, my malamute is tiny and I love her for being so small 'cause she looks unsual, many think she's still a puppy


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> You'll fit in well here  it's nice to here of a breeder who does health testing, kc registering, also breeds good temperment dogs and cares deeply about their breed. You have some wonderful dogs and I must say now I want a weim a blue one at that, I love unusal looking dogs, my malamute is tiny and I love her for being so small 'cause she looks unsual, many think she's still a puppy


People are always shocked when i say my ESS is 4 years old! They always think he a pup or very very young adult! Lol!!

He is a working type but is a small working type. Thats why so many people want to use him on their bitch  they can want away! He is being done this year! Lol!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow they are a stunning colour, good luck with them, they are gorgeous,xx


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks i get lots of comments about the colour when out walking them most prefer the blue,i hope to use zeus as a stud when hes had hip score done and old enough but i will see how he develops


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

zeus and zsazsa ready for dinner


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

shaneford said:


> zeus and zsazsa ready for dinner


Awww they are just gorgeous :001_tt1: Zues is going to make a big dog! They truly are stunning.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

he weighs about 29kg now and still looks slim,he will start to muscle up now as he is probably nearly the height he will be


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

shaneford said:


> he weighs about 29kg now and still looks slim,he will start to muscle up now as he is probably nearly the height he will be


I've just noticed you're in Hampshire - someone near me has a Blue Weimaraner! Not you, I don't think - they also have a Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

i live in horndean i know 1 pup went to southampton and another lady owns zsazsa half brother


----------



## healpro (Mar 11, 2009)

Natik said:


> it puts off those who usually have problems answering those questions :wink:


It is the 'tone' of the questions, not the questions themselves?
Agree with the others, questioning was aggressive in nature, may not have been meant that way but that is how it came across.


----------



## healpro (Mar 11, 2009)

shaneford said:


> this is pic of zsazsa you can see the blue colour its so sleek


absolutely gorgeous:001_tt1:


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

shaneford said:


> i live in horndean i know 1 pup went to southampton and another lady owns zsazsa half brother


Not too far away then - do you know of one in Albert Road, Southsea? I think it's female, called Willow.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

k9lover said:


> Stunning pups, love weims and our youngest daughter is putting us under severe pressure to buy one as it's her favourite breed. Won't be rushing into anything (we're planning on a new pup but a boxer is top of the fave list) as I don't know enough about weims. Are they a good family pet?...wouldn't be interested in a hunting dog, even if my husband might:wink:


weimys are brilliant pets my boys 8/11 love them to bits they are a bit bouncy when young,my sister has a boxer i think her dog is more of a handful than mine


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs! There was a little blue one down here a few months ago she was stunning, had ears that felt like very soft velvet had to stop myself from picking her up and just stroking her ears lol!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

shaneford said:


> hi the pups are blue my bitch is kc reg blue,i attach another photo of pups blues go back a long way and are popular in america,they are not always welcomed by the uk weimaraner club as they dont recongize them as a true weimy but a lot of standard champion dogs have blue in the line somewhere


They are stunning ime not suprised you're a proud owner the colour is magnificent, ive seen the other colours but not as nice as the blue.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

Stunning dogs xx


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

woooow, your dogs are gorgeous :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> It is except working dogs, so if the parents are both working dogs then they can be, the flaw with the law is the pup doesn't have to be a working dog. i see many springer pups with docked tails as their parents were working dogs but the owners don't work them


Yes thats the same as 2 springers ive had also the cocker i have is docked come from working but we dont work them. The 1 i have my eldest has full tail had has had 2 nasty snags.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

MerlinsMum said:


> Not too far away then - do you know of one in Albert Road, Southsea? I think it's female, called Willow.


no i dont know it,their are a handful in the area my pups went northampton,devon,nottingham,milton keynes,southampton,northampton,zsazsa mum is in devon aswell


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

shaneford said:


> no i dont know it,their are a handful in the area my pups went northampton,devon,nottingham,milton keynes,southampton,northampton,zsazsa mum is in devon aswell


Hmmm well maybe I'll try to get a photo of Willow if I see her at the park - I thought she was a Blue Weimaraner but the owner said American something.... though couldn't remember what the Something was! Looked just like a Blue Weimaraner to me! It made me go home and Google to see if they existed. If you're ever in the area, their owner owns a shop in Albert Road and often takes the dogs into work.


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> is it right though to dock puppies tails if they aren't going to working homes?


I think it will always be a grey area as the breeder has to have the pups done within 3 days, so they can never say that they will go to working homes. i have said before we dont work ours but the 1 that has the full tail has had nasty snags as they do work to a certain extent in their own right and the way the springer works the tail its very vulnerable.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

because of the blue colour people are not always sure as they are quite a bit darker than the standard colour


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

how much do weimys cost average?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Awww they are gorgeous!!

How old is Zeus (sorry if you have already said!)?

I love them, I've only met one weimy and he was just a silver one, very nice though, absolutely lovely puppy!


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

Natik said:


> how much do weimys cost average?


they are like all breeds cost varys between 550/750 greys,850/900 blues


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

Tinsley said:


> Awww they are gorgeous!!
> 
> How old is Zeus (sorry if you have already said!)?
> 
> I love them, I've only met one weimy and he was just a silver one, very nice though, absolutely lovely puppy!


zues is 7 1/2mnths old


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

shaneford said:


> they are like all breeds cost varys between 550/750 greys,850/900 blues


oh, i didnt know breeders charge different prices for different colours in the weimaraner breed. How come the blues cost so much more?


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

Natik said:


> oh, i didnt know breeders charge different prices for different colours in the weimaraner breed. How come the blues cost so much more?


i suppose because their arent so many they are harder to come by so if you want one they cost more,its not right but its the way society is


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

shaneford said:


> i suppose because their arent so many they are harder to come by so if you want one they cost more,its not right but its the way society is


i was just wondering as i came across ur advert saying £975 which sounded rather alot of money for a weimy to me....

i agree its not right though  when the price is down all to colour people take advantage of this, like blue german shepherds etc people tend to charge more for them because they are seen as "rare" and as something special...

so are u going to keep a pup from ur next litter then?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Natik said:


> i agree its not right though  when the price is down all to colour people take advantage of this, like blue german shepherds etc people tend to charge more for them because they are seen as "rare" and as something special...


They did it, and still do it, with the blue SBT too. All it does it encourage people to breed because they think they can make a decent profit from a "rare" colour..
Pups all cost the same to rear, regardless of colour.

Cant stand people charging more for bitches either.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

Natik said:


> i was just wondering as i came across ur advert saying £975 which sounded rather alot of money for a weimy to me....
> 
> i agree its not right though  when the price is down all to colour people take advantage of this, like blue german shepherds etc people tend to charge more for them because they are seen as "rare" and as something special...
> 
> so are u going to keep a pup from ur next litter then?


i have a friend who is having a pup this will be the 2nd and last litter,i paid a similar price for zsazsa so i am charging the same if you raise a litter properly with care it does cost.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

shaneford said:


> i have a friend who is having a pup this will be the 2nd and last litter,i paid a similar price for zsazsa so i am charging the same if you raise a litter properly with care it does cost.


i am aware of the cost of raising a litter, its the same cost like raising a litter of grey weimys, but the difference in price of greys and blues seems rather alot and like u said, its not really right and as nonnie said, it only encourages people to breed for money and take advantage of the "rare" colour.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

They are absolutely beautiful :001_tt1:. Stunning dogs! I'd love to see them in the show ring one day! Don't you think if they are really that rare in the UK that people want to breed them for money, making them cheaper would just make it soo much easier for byb to get a hold of some breeding stock? Nicole xx


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> They are absolutely beautiful :001_tt1:. Stunning dogs! I'd love to see them in the show ring one day! Don't you think if they are really that rare in the UK that people want to breed them for money, making them cheaper would just make it soo much easier for byb to get a hold of some breeding stock? Nicole xx


your probably right but that price is what i paid and the same as other ones ive seen advertised,i agree that if they were cheaper it would make it easier to get them,but you dont want overbreeding from poor stock ie puppy farming


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

the dogs are sooo lovely.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> You'll fit in well here  it's nice to here of a breeder who does health testing, kc registering, also breeds good temperment dogs and cares deeply about their breed. You have some wonderful dogs and I must say now I want a weim a blue one at that, I love unusal looking dogs, my malamute is tiny and I love her for being so small 'cause she looks unsual, many think she's still a puppy


If he cared one iota for his 'breed' he would not be breeding a blue 

Brilliant that health tests are being carried out but beyond that anyone breeding a blue is deemed a BYB.

Despite the registration with the UK Kennel Club the Blue is not a recognised dog by any of the clubs in this country or the club of origin in Germany. In fact they are most emphatic that its a cross breed that sadly the Americans choose to breed from. Imports were registered with the French but even they have seen sense and removed them.

Genetically you cannot produce a blue dog (dilute black) from a grey to grey mating (dilute red) it is not possible, the blue is a domiant colour to the grey so to get one you would have to have one or both parent BLUE in colour, given the number of litters globally and this is a popular breed it would have cropped up more often in the 130 years the breed has been registered.

The two cases outside America including the import to America were both down to iffy breeding one of which admitted the dog was a cross the other down to procurement during the second world war where pedigree information and breeding was less than accurate and could not be proven beyond what the US army personnel were told. The Germans were not going to let their best stock needed to recover their breed go to the Americans but were happy to give them the worst examples which is why the first American imports (greys) were sterile. There is a good history on how the Americans were not prepared for this cross and out of ignorance it was shown and used at stud, in the 70s it was removed with a restriction placed on it so that they could not be shown, showing being the forum to test the quality of the conformation of your dog for breeding purposes.

The UK clubs here were never consulted about the registration of the blues from America and sadly due to the lack of meeting time available by the Kennel Club Breed Liasion Committee this was never dealt with in time. The KC has no interest in colour variations only in pedigree history and has a reciprocal agreement with the American Kennel Club to register dogs if they have a three generation pedigree available. In this instance the KC has let the breed down.

The Blue is NOT a Weimaraner and no matter how many people tell you it is it isn't and it never will be. This is a German breed and it is the Germans you would need to persuade to include it in the breed as a colour variation. The last attempt was refused and the Americans told emphatically this situation would not change in the future. The Slovakian Rough Haired Pointers are another breed that tried to pass itself off as a Weimaraner but in this instance it was stopped.

Charging nearly £1000 for a puppy under 'rarity' that cannot be shown is ripping off the public when the breed average for a well bred Weimaraner puppy that meets the standard is between £500-£700 even more so if you are under the illusion that you could show it if you register it as a mouse grey. They can only be registered as NON STANDARD COLOUR now anything less is blatant dishonesty on behalf of the breeder. No Weimaraner litter costs £7000 to raise so the cost is not justified. In the states the Blue is sold at a % the cost of a grey Weimaraner in majority by BYB's.

Looking at the photo of your bitch it is not a good example of the breed has poor topline and angulation & too high a tuck up. Hunting, it will be no better or worse than any other, some people that have them expecting a far superior hunting dog have been sadly disappointed.

A breed is only a breed if it meets a standard, in effect that is all any breed is. The Weimaraner is identified partly by its colour... a dilute red in gradients with an acceptable white on the chest.

I have no personal issue with the individual dogs but as a breed it is disappointing to be brought into disrepute and does nothing for our relationship with the country of origin.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

nfp20 said:


> If he cared one iota for his 'breed' he would not be breeding a blue
> 
> Brilliant that health tests are being carried out but beyond that anyone breeding a blue is deemed a BYB.
> 
> .


If this is the case and anyone breeding blues is a BYB them the same can be said for people who breed white, blue, etc GSD's and other breeds of dog regardless if they have full history and health tests done?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh my lord


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I know nothing about weimerarners, but I don't like the breeding of a coat colour simply to supply demand, it's done in a lot of breeds to their detriment, producing poor quality dogs of either temperament or conformation. 

You only have to look at Labradors to see all the silver, cream, fox cream, toffeee, charcoal and white, etc, etc, adverts for pups, I think it's sad that people are drawn to this type of breeder because they feel they're buying a rarity, it makes it no better than any normal colour of that breed, and in fact they are much likely to be buying a substandard example of the breed if just buying for colour alone. 

Unfortunately Shaneford, puppy farmers are not always cheap, sometimes they are, but sometimes they charge more than well bred pedigrees. I know of a recently rescued young pup, came from Ireland, the owners paid £1,000 for it originally, so the argument that a high price discourages puppy farming just doesn't hold water. If you promote a dog/pup as being rare for a colour, that just encourages puppy farming, it creates a demand, and someone is always willing to supply that demand. I can't count the amount of times I've been told if I could breed Labradors the same colour as my bitch Tau, people would want to buy one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> If this is the case and anyone breeding blues is a BYB them the same can be said for people who breed white, blue, etc GSD's and other breeds of dog regardless if they have full history and health tests done?


but nfp20 has just explained they dont have a full history because somewhere along the line they have been crossed in order to get the blue colour.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> If this is the case and anyone breeding blues is a BYB them the same can be said for people who breed white, blue, etc GSD's and other breeds of dog regardless if they have full history and health tests done?


I'm afraid yes they are  Would anyone reputable in the breed bred them? No it really is as cut and dried as that for the Weimaraner.

It is a big enough challenge to breed to the standard which is no easy feat in any breed, its lazy breeding based on colour alone.

The best thing that they could do is to do as the Slovakian Rough Haired Pointers have done, which is to create their own breed, the KC would allow limited cross breeding to create a proper diverse population, set a proper standard and like the Weimaraner they could have a distinct range of colour, then do what the rest of us work so hard to do which is to create a dog that meets the standard, test it both in the field and in the show ring. Allow enthusiasts to develop dogs to be proud of.

The UK Weimaraner Clubs have supported the SRHP there is no reason they would not support the development of a distinct breed to which the blue could belong in its own right.

Wouldn't it be more exciting to be at the forefront of developing a new breed that is acceptable to all concerned rather than peddling through the back door a set of dogs that are never going to be accepted leaving their breeders with little more than a poor reputation??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

SpringerHusky said:


> The darker one is classed as a blue.


To my knowledge the other one with amber eyes is bronze.. our silver wiems have blue eyes...

Blue weims.. ghost dogs..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> To my knowledge the other one with amber eyes is bronze.. our silver wiems have blue eyes...
> 
> Blue weims.. ghost dogs..


All weims are born with blue eyes, they tend to change to amber by the time they are six month, I was hoping my youngest would retain hers but they changed to pale amber. That said I did read something that the blue eyes were not favoured in the show ring. Cannot remember where I picked up this info nor if it is correct, would be interested to know as the KC breed standard states, amber or blue.

Momentofmadness - you are so lucky to have the blue eyes!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> All weims are born with blue eyes, they tend to change to amber by the time they are six month, I was hoping my youngest would retain hers but they changed to pale amber. That said I did read something that the blue eyes were not favoured in the show ring. Cannot remember where I picked up this info nor if it is correct, would be interested to know as the KC breed standard states, amber or blue.
> 
> Momentofmadness - you are so lucky to have the blue eyes!


LOL Mine have amber...
Used to know a breeder of 30 plus years who explained to me that if they are silver they have icey blue eyes, if they are a bronze colour they have amber eyes.. both mine are of bronze colour...

If they are green eyed after blue then they aren't to be bred with... and you shouldn't breed a amber eyed dog with a blue eyed dog.... Now these may have been his little breeding rules, who knows.. I don't cause Im no expert.. LMAO

Also when I reg my pups the only option colour is silver.. Im pretty sure cause I mentioned mine were bronze and she didn't know what I was talking about..

All my pups were born with blue eyes and are all amber eyed now...

But I do know that dark weimy's are frowned up on in this country... And have the nick name ghost dogs.. and sure I read something somewhere as you do that your aint meant to breed from them..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> LOL Mine have amber...
> Used to know a breeder of 30 plus years who explained to me that if they are silver they have icey blue eyes, if they are a bronze colour they have amber eyes.. both mine are of bronze colour...
> 
> If they are green eyed after blue then they aren't to be bred with... and you shouldn't breed a amber eyed dog with a blue eyed dog.... Now these may have been his little breeding rules, who knows.. I don't cause Im no expert.. LMAO
> ...


Sounds about right!!
As for the colour! I always understood it to be grey, which includes, shades of roe & mouse! there is a distinct difference to me! but Grey is the correct term I believe, whether it be mouse of roe!!

There was a thread during my first life here about blue weims! it was hard then getting the fact over that they are not an acceptable colour! what makes it worse is that people clamber to get these type of dogs believing them to be 'rare' why does everyone want something that no one else has despite it being against the breed standard I always wonder?? But then I guess The £1000 price tag attached to em leaves me in no doubt why there are those that want these 'type' of dogs!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sounds about right!!
> As for the colour! I always understood it to be grey, which includes, shades of roe & mouse! there is a distinct difference to me! but Grey is the correct term I believe, whether it be mouse of roe!!
> 
> There was a thread during my first life here about blue weims! it was hard then getting the fact over that they are not an acceptable colour! what makes it worse is that people clamber to get these type of dogs believing them to be 'rare' why does everyone want something that no one else has despite it being against the breed standard I always wonder?? But then I guess The £1000 price tag attached to em leaves me in no doubt why there are those that want these 'type' of dogs!


£1000.00 is a lot of money for a dog..... I can buy a pony for £200.00 and ride it...

Its a trend just like the chi's in peoples hand bags.. But people will go believing they are a rare dog and people I suppose will still buy them..

And Im pretty sure it was an american site I read it on that they are frowned upon and shouldn't be bred..


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> £1000.00 is a lot of money for a dog..... I can buy a pony for £200.00 and ride it...
> 
> Its a trend just like the chi's in peoples hand bags.. But people will go believing they are a rare dog and people I suppose will still buy them..
> 
> And Im pretty sure it was an american site I read it on that they are frowned upon and shouldn't be bred..


Think It was on this site maybe late 2008 ish! early 2009 ish! remember saying a fair bit on it! it was after the dog was imported was the US and pending litters were advertised!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I used to go on a weimy site and you know I can't find the blooming link for it.. Doing my head right in.. I just wanted to check something on the generations of my dog....grrrrr


----------



## Olly's Mum (Feb 10, 2010)

Weimy owners........

My olly seems to be going through a colour change he has dark spots appearing on his back which is slowly spreading it looks as though he has had water poured on him. Anyone else had this?










You can see it on this not very good pic!


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

its perfectly normal for him to have the marks its just his coat changing from winter to summer, basically he's moulting. Not all dogs do it but lots do.

Regarding eye the Weimaraner should have as a puppy a blue eye that changes to an amber eye as they mature, a golden oldie will have the most beautiful golden pools really is stunning. A blue or green eye is immature and there is nothing to say they should not be bred from but it is not what you would look for.

I've not seen the info regarding the eyes before and I have read an awful lot so I would be interested to know who told you that. The eye shape has changed through the standard but I am not so sure that was a good thing.


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

stunning dogs whatever the colour but price tags a bit high for something that doesnt meet breed standard
in the pic of the blue n the bronze theres a very big difference in head n ear shape,the blue looks dane/pointer typey,beautiful dog though


----------



## Olly's Mum (Feb 10, 2010)

nfp20 said:


> its perfectly normal for him to have the marks its just his coat changing from winter to summer, basically he's moulting. Not all dogs do it but lots do.
> 
> Regarding eye the Weimaraner should have as a puppy a blue eye that changes to an amber eye as they mature, a golden oldie will have the most beautiful golden pools really is stunning. A blue or green eye is immature and there is nothing to say they should not be bred from but it is not what you would look for.
> 
> I've not seen the info regarding the eyes before and I have read an awful lot so I would be interested to know who told you that. The eye shape has changed through the standard but I am not so sure that was a good thing.


Thankyou, was just a bit worried there was something wrong.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

The colours in a Weimaraner are Silver Grey, Roe Grey & Mouse Grey. Bronze is not a Weimaraner colour. In addition you can register if they have a white marking these are usually a small star, blaze or zip. I have seen a photograph of a dog that was significantly white but it had a genetic health problem  Sometimes a dog can have white on the toes but this is again a fault.

The colour registration for the Blue and for those that are for an example peached, peaches and cream (as these marking do appear from time to time the dogs do look stunning look very similar to the dobermann in marking but again they don't meet the standard so should no be bred from) is Non Standard Colour. 

Coat type is long and short haired. There are instances when a long hair and a short hair non carrier are mated and you have a dog produced that has a Marcel Wave along its back or neck the coat is thicker often double and unlike a longhair does not have the feathering on the tail and legs. At the moment genetically they would be long haired carriers but its possible this is another variation that will at some point be identified. Some countries do not recommend the cross mating of longhair to short hair matings, the UK have always kept the longhair inclusive of the breed. The only country not to recognise them is the US. 

The US have produced Blue longhaired dogs so if a new breed was created it could also carry two coat types.


----------



## touchstoneweimaraners (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Caught this thread since the photo of my 2 dogs were taken from my site, http://blueweimaraner.com. The Blue Weim site is a true labor of love and represents years and years of research, not just looking back at books and old magazines, but talking to those that were around during the fight in the Weim Club of America.

Please read the site fully if you are interested in the history of the breed. And even outside the US, the Blue Weim is a part of your Weim history as well.



nfp20 said:


> The Blue is NOT a Weimaraner and no matter how many people tell you it is it isn't and it never will be.


Tasha, I am shocked you would say this considering there are Blues behind 99.9% of the Weimaraners out there today, including mine, yours, and German dogs.



nfp20 said:


> A breed is only a breed if it meets a standard


Really? So you mean to say that if a breeder of gray Weims ends up with dogs that are too big or too small (We have a height standard in Weims in the US) then they aren't Weimaraners?


----------



## touchstoneweimaraners (Jul 1, 2010)

nfp20 said:


> I have seen a photograph of a dog that was significantly white but it had a genetic health problem


And I know plenty of gray Weimaraners that have genetic health problems.



nfp20 said:


> The colour registration for the Blue and for those that are for an example peached, peaches and cream (as these marking do appear from time to time the dogs do look stunning look very similar to the dobermann in marking but again they don't meet the standard so should no be bred from) is Non Standard Colour.


In the US, we have very few Dual Champion Weimaraners (show CH and field CH) and I wouldn't have mine if a Blue had never been bred from. And a certain DC I know had a dobe-marked parent. In addition, the Versatile CH NAVHDA title is quite prestigious, only 3 Weimaraners have this title, and one of them has a Blue parent.

My point is that it would be a shame to throw the baby out with the bathwater!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

touchstoneweimaraners said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught this thread since the photo of my 2 dogs were taken from my site, http://blueweimaraners.com. The Blue Weim site is a true labor of love and represents years and years of research, not just looking back at books and old magazines, but talking to those that were around during the fight in the Weim Club of America.
> 
> ...


How funny that the pic would be brought onto here and then you the owner come on a let us know.. haha


----------



## touchstoneweimaraners (Jul 1, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> How funny that the pic would be brought onto here and then you the owner come on a let us know.. haha


This photo gets copied a lot on various forums and usually without credit. It is OK with me as long as CORRECT information about Blues is imparted. I wish people would link to the blueweimaraner.com so that they can learn that this is not a cut and dry issue.

The dogs in the photo are:
Dual Champion Outdoors Life of Riley, CD SDX RDX VX2 NAVHDA UT3
and
Spectrum Once in a Blue Moon, CD MH NAVHDA NA1


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww they are adorable!! :thumbup:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i remember seeing a silver type of colour one in the vets..the most beautiful blue eyes i had ever saw in a dog

juliex


----------



## Olly's Mum (Feb 10, 2010)

What colour would my olly classed as then? Ive always thought he was silver

I love his yellow/green eyes


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Olly's Mum said:


> What colour would my olly classed as then? Ive always thought he was silver
> 
> I love his yellow/green eyes


He is grey! the same as my pair!:thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

the two together, showing colour!


----------



## Olly's Mum (Feb 10, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I absolutely love weimys they're fab dogs! :thumbup:

Its hard to get a still picture isnt it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Olly's Mum said:


> Beautiful!!! I absolutely love weimys they're fab dogs! :thumbup:
> 
> Its hard to get a still picture isnt it!


I have had a love affair with the weimaraner for as long as I can remember! Think maybe the first time I saw on when I was around eleven! So that is a long long time

No cheap shots please you lot!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Can I just ask, and you'll already have gathered from my previous post where my preferences lie, why do you want to breed to a particular colour? Why not breed dogs that fit the breed standard, rather than try and introduce something *else*? 

As someone with Labradors, I've put up with a chocolate prejudice from some quarters, although I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised that actually, the people who I respect within my breed, don't count colour as a fault. But I am continually disappointed to see misleading advertisements about different colours, and *joe public* like anything rare so they will want what next door's don't have. 

I'm happy with the three colours of black, yellow and chocolate, and within those three colours you get the variations of depth of colour, and that's without going into different builds, bone, ability, etc, etc. 

So why, with any breed, would you want to try and introduce a colour? It is something I honestly can't understand. If you get a colour that pops up occasionally that isn't breed standard, like you get mismarks within Labs, you don't breed for it, it isn't desirable, doesn't mean the dog doesn't make a lovely example of the breed in every other respect, but it isn't a dog you'd want to use in a breeding programme. So I struggle to understand the concept that new colours are a good thing, I'm happy with what is there.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

hi,further to certain comments i am entitled to breed blue weimaraners as i think they are beautiful dogs and their is a big following of them,as for cost my pups are not as dear as a lot of blues but is what i paid when i purchased mine.the colour blue is defined as steel blue/slate grey which if you look on breed colours mouse grey ranges all the way to slate grey,at the end of the day their will allways be those who oppose them,but thats tough as they are becoming more popular and THE BLUE WEIMARANER WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND:thumbup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

shaneford said:


> hi,further to certain comments i am entitled to breed blue weimaraners as i think they are beautiful dogs and their is a big following of them,as for cost my pups are not as dear as a lot of blues but is what i paid when i purchased mine.the colour blue is defined as steel blue/slate grey which if you look on breed colours mouse grey ranges all the way to slate grey,at the end of the day their will allways be those who oppose them,but thats tough as they are becoming more popular and THE BLUE WEIMARANER WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND:thumbup:


Yes, but there will always be mismarks in Labradors, but they're not bred for, and that's what I don't understand? It's not a loaded question, but it seems like a bit of a dead end to breed for something that isn't acceptable within the breed standard 

What you charge for your pups is up to you, it is neither here nor there to me.


----------



## shaneford (Feb 23, 2010)

the blue is a popular colour in usa and is becoming more popular in this country so the people that buy these pups have been looking for blues,you would be surprised by the interest weimaraner breeders of good standing have and 2 have been sold to good weimaraner breeders of greys,i dont see the big issue with colour when people advertise silver grey dogs and they look more like fawn


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

shaneford said:


> the blue is a popular colour in usa and is becoming more popular in this country so the people that buy these pups have been looking for blues,you would be surprised by the interest weimaraner breeders of good standing have and 2 have been sold to good weimaraner breeders of greys,i dont see the big issue with colour when people advertise silver grey dogs and they look more like fawn


That still doesn't answer my question, why breed for something that can't be accepted as breed standard, and isn't desirable?

There are a lot of people that want a blue weimerarner possibly because it's unusual, but that doesn't necessarily help the breed. The problem I have with this sort of breeding, to try and get an unusual colour, markings etc, is that it creates demand, and the most willing people to step into that market, are puppy farmers, particularly if they command a high price.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

touchstoneweimaraners said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Caught this thread since the photo of my 2 dogs were taken from my site, The Blue Weimaraner Website. The Blue Weim site is a true labor of love and represents years and years of research, not just looking back at books and old magazines, but talking to those that were around during the fight in the Weim Club of America.
> 
> ...


tut tut Anne your not surprised at all, as we have had this conversation before but it is the same old info you and I both know that. The point is that the Americans in their error, and it is an error, bred from a dog that the Germans deem as a cross breed NOT a Weimaraner. Have you seen their latest genetic research?? Until the day they change their minds this situation will not change and they have ruled on that it will never be accepted, it is their breed not ours we are only their care takers but we have a responsibility to the breed.

You cannot force countries outside the mess in the states to accept a colour variation that is not recognised by going through the pet market to gain popularity - its back door peddling that doesn't help the dogs. Neither is it fair that an argument you can't even settle in the states within your own breed club be dragged out into Europe, your setting the dogs up to fail before they are even established.

It is unfortunate that American imports to the UK have a history to the blue because breeders didn't do their research properly but that still doesn't make it acceptable and here before the introduction of the blue imports we had not bred one since the day they hit our soil in the 50's.

It is fabulous that one blue dog has been highly placed but for that single dog how many 1000's of blues are bred poorly by BYBs rather than by enthusiasts?? Is the trade off worth it? Is that the fate you truely want for a dog you are supposed to be an enthusiast of??

The blue has a *REAL* opportunity in the UK to become more than just the unrecognised cross. The question is are you going to accept the olive branch that is potentially being offered?? to give the dog a real chance at being a *FULLY* functioning breed or by hanging onto a name leave it literally to a fate of the BYBs who'll treat it as a money tree??

You'll only get this opportunity once... whats more important??? 1) the dog and its future welfare and opportunities 2) or the name it carries?? Is it worth the risk of it just being another puppy mill dog just in another country??

The benefits of setting up a new breed are:

Support by the UK clubs - similar to that enjoyed by the Slovakian Rough Haired Pointers where they can still cross breed using good stock to help create a diverse population for a set number of years.

An opportunity to show them in the ring - something you cannot and will not be able to do as a Weimaraner as it will only ever be a fault.

An opportunity for enthusiasts to own and support the blue who currently will not breed outside the standard to keep their reputations intact.

The blues out of the 'rarity' trap that currently sells to the fashionable pet market who are fickle - blues despite their 'rarity' are already ending up in rescue and resale on websites as breeding dogs to gain back some of their money where the wrong people were given a dog because they would pay the price for a puppy. That is no fate for a dog.

An opportunity for the blue as a unique breed to be accepted by the rest of Europe and as a consequence an opportunity to have (at some point) them available to be shown in the states bringing the dogs currently in the hands of BYB's into the hands of true enthusiasts... now isn't that the cherry on the cake??? A chance to be a future Crufts or Westminster Dog Show winner?? Can't you see the benefits???

You could even make your current successful working dog or its successor a true all round champion allowing it to gain its title in the ring.

I can't help the blue dog as a Weimaraner but I can potentially help personally put it in the hands of true supported enthusiasts as its own breed in the future.

So you choose... A King??  Or a tramp??  A Champion :thumbup: or just another fault that shouldn't be bred from ???  Give the dog a chance...


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

shaneford said:


> hi,further to certain comments i am entitled to breed blue weimaraners as i think they are beautiful dogs and their is a big following of them,as for cost my pups are not as dear as a lot of blues but is what i paid when i purchased mine.the colour blue is defined as steel blue/slate grey which if you look on breed colours mouse grey ranges all the way to slate grey,at the end of the day their will allways be those who oppose them,but thats tough as they are becoming more popular and THE BLUE WEIMARANER WILL ALWAYS BE AROUND:thumbup:


As you said you are a blue breeder with a financial gain to breeding them to the pet market. If you are not in it for the money, prove it, match the price of an average grey Weimaraner. Thats approx £500 - £700 for champion lines, poorly bred greys out of pet homes start at £100. Stud fees of a blue you can now get for £200, cheaper than many greys and as the market for dogs of any breed and colour is dropping due to our economy its unlikely high prices will be able to be maintained. Since they arrived their price has already dropped significantly by more than 25% unlike the greys whose price although lower than the blues has still seen a price increase in the same number of years.

Be honest about your dogs, stop trying to intentionally mislead your buyers which is a breach under the 'sale of goods act' into thinking they can possibly show your blue puppies in the ring under the title 'mouse grey' its a blatant untruth that you are fully aware of and if your dishonest enough to not register them as NON STANDARD COLOUR then how can you possibly be a reputable breeder??? A blue dog is not mouse grey, its not roe grey and it is not silver grey - its blue. Show Judges are not colour blind.

No one has said that you are not entitled to breed the blue just that you are breeding a recognised fault that does not comply with the standard and according to the country of origin is a cross breed.


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

For those interested the latest genetic research Tracing the origin of []blue Weimaraner' dogs by molecular genetics - Gerding - 2010 - Journal of Animal Breeding and Genetics - Wiley Online Library


----------

